# [SOLVED] Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR not able to POST/BIOS after abrupt power off.



## nirlesh (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi ppl,

The computer was working fine till suddenly it powered off abruptly.. no power off manually or voltage fluctuations.. But after that my machine does not POST. I see nothing appearing on the screen. Keyboard, mouse nothing is detected. Also there are no beep sounds. But guess i never heard the BIOS beeps when the PC worked fine (perhaps the system speaker is not connected to the MB...

The CD drive opens up if i only connect the power supply to it without any connection of MB to it. The fans are running and also the green light on the MB is on. But other than there is no activity. THe power LED on the monitor keeps blinking. But no display on the screen.

I opened up my CPU and removed the processor FAN. Also removed the dried grease from the interface between the processor and the processor fan. Hope that it is not a problem.. :normal:

I have searched the MB for any damaged/bulging capacitors ... have not found any defect yet. 

I have also tried removing the CMOS battery and then putting it again and rebooting. But no help.
Also i have tried to boot the PC with BIOS safe mode. Still no help. :4-dontkno

other specs of my m/c are 2.4GHz, 512 MB RAM, in built Video card. Intel Celeron processor.

Suprisingly there are two of my friends facing the same problem. We donot live close by. So voltage fluctuations seem to be ruled out. My machine is directly connected to the main socket in my home (without a UPS) Though one guy has AMD MB, and another has Intel. So cannot really understand how all of us are facing the same problem and that too with different makes...:4-dontkno

I would really appreciate getting some help regarding some solutions to this problem. I have searched the net extensively but have not come up with worth while solutions till now. :sigh:


Thanks
and have a great day ahead!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR not able to POST/BIOS after abrupt power off.*

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

What is the make and model of your power supply? Is it possible for you to borrow another one to try out? It must be atleast the same wattage if not more.


----------



## nirlesh (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR not able to POST/BIOS after abrupt power off.*

Hi Matt,

Thanks for ur reply ...

This is a nice place for discussing comp. problems ... this site really looks good and is well maintained.. liked it ...

About your reply... I am not sure how the power supply is at fault?? Since the 5V line is working fine(the CD RW is working fine when it is not conencted to MB) and also the fans are running (guess they run on different voltage line)... 

Anyways I will check out the make of PS and let u know by tomm. 

Have a great day ahead !!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR not able to POST/BIOS after abrupt power off.*

I see this happen alot. Just because a few things are getting power people assume the PSU is good. There are several rails in a PSU and all it takes for the system not to POST is one bad rail, or rail that's not in spec. 

With problems such as yours, it's kind of the process of elimination. You start with the obvious things and work your way to the motherboard. You can test the PSU with a multimeter, but that will only verify wattage under no load.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## nirlesh (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR not able to POST/BIOS after abrupt power off.*

Hi Matt,

well it is not the PS.. it is the display chip on the MB... had given it for repair and the techinician came up with the reply... he was saying that more often the display chip goes bad.. the PC is working fine now...

Thanks for ur replies and ur time..

have a nice day ahead..


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR not able to POST/BIOS after abrupt power off.*

Hey glad to hear you solved the problem, and thanks a bunch for posting the final solution. We really appreciate when people follow up on thier posts.ray::wave:


----------

